# 1/5 scale hpi midwest modified body



## 1/4sprint88 (Oct 25, 2009)

this is my first atempt at making a midwest series modified body for the hpi 5b. let me know what people think please.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW.. That is all I can say. It looks GREAT.


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Great Job!

What thickness of lexan did you use?


----------



## 1/4sprint88 (Oct 25, 2009)

*1/5 scale mod*

I used .030 and it seems to be holding up nicely as i have rolled the car twice and no breaks or cracks. found some areas that i need to stabalise but so far so good.


----------

